# New German-Spanish forum



## mkellogg

I am pleased to announce that we have had enough interest to open a German-Spanish forum.  I am also happy that we have Elroy around to moderate it for us. 

So for anyone confused, German-Spanish questions go here, and German to/from all other languages including English go in the "German" forum. 

Mike


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, Mike, on a "new birth" for the WR forums!  Just one question: Is Elroy ever allowed to sleep?    

Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

Great.  I hope the new forum catches on soon.


----------



## cherine

Congratulations, Mike and Elroy, for the new forum. May it prosper and be very successful. 


TrentinaNE said:


> Just one question: Is Elroy ever allowed to sleep?


Sleep ?! But he doesn't sleep. I know at least one other mod who doesn't  


Mabrouk for the new forum, dear Elroy


----------



## Hockey13

Just a matter of interest:

There's more interest in a German-Spanish forum than a German-English forum??


----------



## Jana337

Hockey13 said:


> Just a matter of interest:
> 
> There's more interest in a German-Spanish forum than a German-English forum??


German-English questions are dealt with in the general German forum which also hosts monolingual threads and accomodates other languages in reasonable proportions.

Jana


----------



## Hockey13

Jana337 said:


> German-English questions are dealt with in the general German forum which also hosts monolingual threads and accomodates other languages in reasonable proportions.
> 
> Jana


 
So because one of the main languages of the German forum is English anyway, you've decided to keep English-German questions there?


----------



## Jana337

Hockey13 said:


> So because one of the main languages of the German forum is English anyway, you've decided to keep English-German questions there?


Yes. We would have kept Spanish questions in as well but they were just too many, which was unpleasant for members who do not speak that language.

One of the reasons monolingual forums were set up in Romance languages was to encourage discussion in those languages. Frequently, someone (mostly a native!!!) would barge in with an English contribution, which would sway all other participants into English. In the German forum, we do not have that problem: The core consists of natives and advanced learners who love writing in German, so we allow ourselves a bit of flexibility and switch between German and English as we need it. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Wow, great! I'm happy to read this.


----------



## Hockey13

Ok, thanks Jana.


----------



## elroy

Think of it this way: Our current German forum consists of what would be German-English + German Only (Ausschließlich Deutsch?) + all other combinations of German and another language, which would be relegated to Other Languages. The bulk of the threads falls under the first category. 

This is the way all other "small language forums" work (Portuguese, Arabic, Hebrew, Slavic Languages, Japanese, Catalan). When one of the smaller language combinations begins to thrive, we create a new forum for it (just like we just did for German-Spanish). This is the same thing that is done for the "bigger languages," with the exception that such threads grow in Other Languages instead of the main language forums, because of the restriction to English and the respective language. You will note, for example, that French-Italian threads are in Other Languages. When we have many of these, we will consider opening a new French-Italian forum.

Jana has already addressed the issue of German Only and why we do not currently have a need for it. Besides, monolingual threads would be allowed in a German-English forum anyway so the only fundamental difference between our current German forum and a hypothetical German-English forum is that we currently house combinations of German and languages besides English (and now Spanish) - which form no more than 5% of the threads - instead of sending them to Other Languages. In effect, what we have _is_ a German-English forum, for all intents and purposes. 

On another note, I'm so excited about the new forum!  I look forward to seeing it grow and prosper.


----------



## Outsider

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## roxcyn

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Estupendo; así ya tengo todos los foros que me puedan hacer falta  Ahora sólo necesito tener suficiente nivel de alemán como para tener dudas que sobrepasen a mis libros de "alemán para idiotas"


----------



## Nunty

Congratulations on the new forum.

Elroy, why didn't you tell me you're looking for more unpaid work? I would have shared translations with you!


----------



## Crescent

Congratulations to the new born German-Spanish forum! I also hope that it will grow to become a beautiful place and blossom very soon!  
The only thing is - too bad I won't be able to use it..  *una lágrima* 
Makes me think: sometimes I wish I could speak German   
P.S. Congratulations and good luck to Elroy, the new moderator!


----------



## gaer

mkellogg said:


> I am pleased to announce that we have had enough interest to open a German-Spanish forum. I am also happy that we have Elroy around to moderate it for us.
> 
> So for anyone confused, German-Spanish questions go here, and German to/from all other languages including English go in the "German" forum.
> 
> Mike


Great, Mike!

It's wonderful to see that there is now enough demand for another forum within German. 

Gaer


----------



## Cecilio

That's good news!

I hope the new forum helps me refresh my German.


----------



## panjabigator

Crazyness....¿quién pensara que serían tantas preguntas de alemán a español y visa versa.?

Yo seguramente no pero solo porque no frecuento el foro de alemán, pero quizás ya es tiempo....


----------



## Dudu678

This is so great! As a Spanish student of German I'm sure I'll find it very useful


----------



## ampurdan

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Eröffnung, Mike, Elias und WRF!

(Besser spät als nie)


----------

